# LF: Creamed Cinnimon Honey recipe



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Put 1/2 lb cinnamon in 10 gal honey. Use good quality cinnamon.....there is a differance. I use cinnamon bought at a amish store....cinnamon in grocery stores isnt as good. Rick


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

How do you make creamed honey without heating it?? There is a company in Maryland that has a brand of honey called "Really Raw" honey, it is sooo good and it is creamy. I know they refrigerate it, but I don't think this is how they get that creamy texture and I know they don't heat the honey. I have a recipe that Brushy Mountain sells for $1, which involves heating up the honey. 

Can someone post a good recipe or technique for creaming honey and then we can start making gourmet Cinnamon Honey...or how bout' Maple Honey, or Green Tea Honey, Yum,


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Vietnamese cinnamon from Penzey's. 6% Oil, the stuff is awesome.

Keith


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've found excellent cinnamon at the oriental grocery stores. Preferably Vietnamese stores.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

I found this article last year it describes the sugar types and it produce great quality creamed honey. I made about 5lbs the first run and used a couple tblsp's of (forgive me!!!!) Billybee creamed honey as a starter.


http://www.jonesbee.com/creamedhoney.html


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks Bill, that looks like a better way to cream honey than the recipe I have from BM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Enjoy.

I put mine in glass jars so people could see the wave texture. Many people commented that they like it that way.
I can't wait to see the cinnimon.
Cheers


----------

